# Ally welding



## firebird (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 

Over in the ' A WORK IN PROGRESS' section you will see my topic 'A SMALL BOILER' The boiler housing I am making from 3mm thick ally plate which I intend to weld together. I bought some ally welding rod about 3 years ago but have never got round to using it. It was at the great Dorset steam fair I saw it being demonstrated and was so impressed I bought some. Today I finally got around to giving it a go so thought I would post it here as well. Two pieces of 3mm ally were clamped together and placed in the brazing hearth. You can see in the photo the ally welding rod, an old screwdriver and a cigarette lighter. The process is straightforward enough. Heat the ally. Put the rod into flame and melt of a small piece of the rod. With the screwdriver scratch along the joint and work the weld in. For my first attempt it worked really well. The two pieces have been welded to form a really strong joint.












Cheers

Rich


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 1, 2008)

Rich,

is that using the "Durafix" type rod ......... *This one*


(Hang in there gang, the link takes a little while to load  )

CC


----------



## firebird (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi CC

Yes that looks very similar although no brushing with a stainless steel brush is nec. The weld is scratched into the joint with a steel screwdriver. I'll see if I can find the spec sheet and upload a copy of that.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bentprop (Nov 1, 2008)

Rich,I've been using this type of rod for quite a while,to build model airplane mufflers,etc.
If your material is pristine like yours,then you probably don't need to clean it.But if using recycled stuff,like I do,a stainless brush is definitely necessary.A steel brush would contaminate the area,and the joint would fail.I use a stainless rod to scratch through the puddle,rather than a screwdriver for the same reason.
These rods are nothing new,they have been around for donkeys years.In earlier times they were used to mend potmetal door handles off cars,etc.
I get Ideal720 rod(American),as that's the cheapest option for me,the equivalent of a quid for a 2foot rod
Once cooled,it can be machined,but grinding is difficult.It loads up the disc,and seems to work-harden.
Hans.


----------



## firebird (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Heres the spec sheet











Cheers

Rich


----------



## bentprop (Nov 9, 2008)

40 Quid per meter ??? ???
I guess there are different ways to achieve the same result.The main thing you are doing is scratching the area under the joint material to remove the oxygen.
The stuff i bought originally was Techno-weld,sold in a square plastic tube with a stainless brush and wire through the model trade..But I quickly found that was an expensive way of buying it.
In reality it is not actually welding,more like brazing.
I'm following your boiler project with interest,as I will need to make a slightly smaller one,once I've finished Bogs' twin valve piston engine.I was given some old copper fire extinguishers,about 21/2" diam.,so I might see if I can use one of them for the barrel.
regards.Hans.


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 9, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Heres the spec sheet
> 
> ...


Rich on the spec sheet i have (same as yours) he has an email address if anyone wants it, [email protected]
Max..............


----------

